
Show HN: My Christmas hack – send one webhook to many destination URLs - gozmike
http://www.hookism.com
======
fiatjaf
Somewhat related to my [https://requesthub.xyz/](https://requesthub.xyz/), but
both face the same problems:

\- they must ensure high availability if they are to be expected to be used in
production system, which is difficult

\- they must offer some guarantees (or some form of custom domain thing +
open-source), because if someone points all his webhooks to an external domain
and that stops working in some months nobody will be happy

\- I pretty much doubt anyone is going to pay for a simple service like this

